# Multiscale Guitars benefits?



## Scartrek91 (Sep 9, 2014)

Whats the pro/cons of having a multiscale guitar?
Im sure there have been tons of threads like this before.


----------



## rjg3000 (Sep 9, 2014)

The pros and cons are subjective really but to sum it up:

Pros:

-Better string to string balance in regards to tension
-Reduction of inharmonicity in low strings
-Easier time intonating the lower strings
-Better overall ergonomics (Somewhat subjective)

Cons:

-Hard to acquire and sometimes more expensive (There are, as far as I know, no production instruments with a multiscale design. It pretty much forces you to go custom, as of right now that is)
-For some people it can take some time to get used to, especially if it's a more extreme fan (above 3 inches)

Having owned an 8 string with a multiscale design, I didn't really see the benefits as much as I was hoping to. I ended up really not liking how it felt with the angle of the frets (And it was only 25.5 to 27, so it wasn't an extreme fanning range at all). It was clear to me pretty quickly that I prefer straight frets and a single scale. I can definitely see the benefit though if you enjoy certain types of tunings or setting your guitar up in certain ways. 

TL;DR - It's subjective. You really need to try it out to know for sure if it's for you. Most people tend to like it, I didn't for whatever odd reason.


----------



## CrazyDean (Sep 9, 2014)

I think rjg summed it perfectly. I bought a used multiscale. I'm glad I didn't spend the money for my own custom, because I would have been disappointed. The big pro on multiscale is the wide range of tuning options. 

I have an 8-string with a low B and a high A. This would be unachievable or very difficult on a standard scale guitar. Getting a useful high A requires a short scale (<23.5"). It can be done on 25.5", but it's very difficult to maintain for longer periods of time. Also, less than 25" scale isn't very good for intonating a low B. To me, this is the best reason for going multiscale.

I have found that my hand position has to be changed quite a bit to play comfortably, and I prefer straight frets as for ergonomics. Some people say that the ergo's are better on the fanned frets, but it's not for me.

If you're considering it and can't play one before you buy (like most of us), go Agile or go used. You don't want to sink a bunch of money into a guitar that you don't enjoy playing.


----------



## Scartrek91 (Sep 9, 2014)

rjg3000 said:


> The pros and cons are subjective really but to sum it up:
> 
> Pros:
> 
> ...



Thanks.
Was just considering guitars options.. gonna buy something "good" next year... Maybe a baritone seven would do.


----------



## Nag (Sep 9, 2014)

multiscale = no trems


----------



## rjg3000 (Sep 9, 2014)

Nagash said:


> multiscale = no trems



And it's really heartbreaking if you ask me. I know people who LOVE multiscale but also love Floyds. It can be a cruel world.


----------



## pott (Sep 9, 2014)

One of the biggest issues is that you can't try it before buying it. I doubt there's a single multi scale guitar within 200kms of where I live.

I've got a custom on order with a 1" fan on a 6 string and absolutely no way to know whether I'd like it or not  But on paper it should really help with cramps and hand positioning.


----------



## guitarmadillo (Sep 9, 2014)

Nagash said:


> multiscale = no trems


?????????


----------



## zepedro15 (Sep 9, 2014)

Multiscale users: Isn't it strange to play chords on those?


----------



## Mwoit (Sep 9, 2014)

zepedro15 said:


> Multiscale users: Isn't it strange to play chords on those?



Not really. It takes a few hours to get used to but after while (after looking from the fretboard from above), it's a non issue.

Unless you have extreme fanning, that may be a different story. 

I also have only experienced multiscale on bass and I love it, but I don't imagine it being too different on guitar.


----------



## frahmans (Sep 10, 2014)

Very subjective but here goes.

1. My wrist doesn't hurt as often when I play my multi scale. My wrist just rests in normal position. That's the ergonomic and good wrist position discussion.

2. Some fret stretches are hard but some fret stretches are made easier

3. Better tension and just sound

Highlights

1. Takes a while to get used to. 

2. Playing chords is not that tough. Your wrist follows naturally.

3. You have to adjust your playing technique a bit.


----------



## punisher911 (Sep 10, 2014)

Agile makes production multiscale guitars. Maybe not always in stock, but they make them and quite often have them listed.


----------



## Shimme (Sep 10, 2014)

rjg3000 said:


> And it's really heartbreaking if you ask me. I know people who LOVE multiscale but also love Floyds. It can be a cruel world.



Kahler makes a multi scale tremolo bridge if that interests you.


----------



## punisher911 (Sep 10, 2014)

Nagash said:


> multiscale = no trems



and yes, they have 1 with a trem......


Agile Pendulum Elite 72527 RN EMG Nat - RondoMusic.com


----------

